# Mimi: Day 3 at her new home!



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi!
Mimi has been settling in quite nicely! Leo still loves her to death, Mojo doesn't really play with her but he's not mean either, and then there is Lola. She doesn't care for her at all yet. 

Mimi has been spending short amounts of time in her playpen and she hates it! Squeals like a monkey, but I think it will get better. She's been sleeping with us in bed at night and eating a lot more food. 

She is a very confident little thing, always strutting around looking for trouble, where as Leo was much more shy than her. She also doesn't mind wearing clothes either. So far, she still hates the car, she pants a ton in there. 

I'm so glad we got her, I already love her to pieces. 

I tried getting some pics of her but she won sit still and when she is calm it's because she's sleeping, lol. 
Here she is:

































































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

She is just too precious! I'm glad to hear she's settling in so nicely. What a beautiful addition to your family!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

She is so adorable! I just want to cuddle her! I am so glad she is settling in well especially with the rest of your crew.

It was so cute I was looking at your pictures of Mimi and Jaxx came up and licked Mimi's picture. I guess Jaxx wants to cuddle her too.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Love her. She looks so adorable in her little ellie hoodie. So tiny!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

So cute! Love her


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh she's so pretty  I want to snuggle into her!  x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

So beautiful! Sounds like all is going pretty well so far. It's good that you have the time off so you can build up the duration in the playpen. The first load of pictures I have of Mylo are all him sleeping because it was the only time he was still!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

She's beautiful Zorana, it all sounds as if things are going well. The photo of her and Leo stood side by side is cute. x


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Sigh, guess there is no way you will have to find a new home for Leo in SC.......kidding the pic of Leo and Mimi together is precious!


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

Way 2 cute!!!!!! 
Love that jacket!! What size is it?? & where hav u been shopping to find such tiny sizes????? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

SOOO sweet.

Leo=a big giant standing next to her! haha!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I loveeeee the pictures of Mimi and her brothers, so cute! And she looks adorable in that outfit! Is it from Elaine? 

She's so tiny next to Leo! He looks like a giant. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So glad she is making herself right at home!!! She is a living doll! Boy the pic of her next to Leo really puts her size into perspective. What fun!!


----------



## Owl (Sep 11, 2011)

She is so adorable!!! She is totally giving me puppy fever!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

intent2smile said:


> She is so adorable! I just want to cuddle her! I am so glad she is settling in well especially with the rest of your crew.
> 
> It was so cute I was looking at your pictures of Mimi and Jaxx came up and licked Mimi's picture. I guess Jaxx wants to cuddle her too.


Jaxx can come snuggle her anytime!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> So beautiful! Sounds like all is going pretty well so far. It's good that you have the time off so you can build up the duration in the playpen. The first load of pictures I have of Mylo are all him sleeping because it was the only time he was still!


She is such a crazy girl! She thinks she's a big doggie!! 
I don't know if she will ever like her pen, she really really HATES it!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

paynee's said:


> Way 2 cute!!!!!!
> Love that jacket!! What size is it?? & where hav u been shopping to find such tiny sizes?????
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's by Ruff Ruff couture and it's an xxs. It's still really big on her but you can't tell bc she's so furry. I bought it from Elaine on here, she's the best!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Haha, Leo does look so huge! He could hardly stand next to her without trying to wrestler her down to the ground, silly boy! 
Jayda, Leo can still come visit!! No worries!!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

She is just toooo cute! She's like a fluffy little teddy bear. That pic of her next to Leo is adorable.


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

She is just so cute! I don't know how you ever get anything done. I sure wouldn't! I would be spending all my time kissing her!


----------



## Rune (Nov 17, 2012)

She is adorable !!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

Awww she is SOO cute! Quick question: Does she hold it all night sleeping in bed with you? How does she do? 

I'm thinking about letting my little one sleep with me when I pick him up but I worry he'll either fall off the bed or pee on it!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

L2druid said:


> Awww she is SOO cute! Quick question: Does she hold it all night sleeping in bed with you? How does she do?
> 
> I'm thinking about letting my little one sleep with me when I pick him up but I worry he'll either fall off the bed or pee on it!


She sleeps about 6hrs straight and then starts whining so I wake up, let her pee and poo, feed her, play for about 10 min and then we go back to bed, lol. She gets up at like 3a right now. Hoping she sleeps longer tonight. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Real quick request. Nothing major. You can send her to my house!! See, as I mentioned, just a simple request.   :lol: She's adorable!! The pic of her and Leo is darling!!! :love5:


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

She is breath taking! Love the tongue picture. She sounds like she has quite a personality already! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> Real quick request. Nothing major. You can send her to my house!! See, as I mentioned, just a simple request.   :lol: She's adorable!! The pic of her and Leo is darling!!! :love5:


Oh of course T! No biggie, she will be out first thing tomorrow am, first class just like you would imagine! She will be the one all dolled up for you!! Haha. 
Thank you! She's a cutie, but definitely a feisty little thing!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

4bsingreece said:


> She is breath taking! Love the tongue picture. She sounds like she has quite a personality already!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! Yes she sure does, a confident little thing. Leo was so shy and still is, he's afraid of his own shadow but now her, she instigates everything!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

She is adorable! She looks like she is settling in nicely.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> She is such a crazy girl! She thinks she's a big doggie!!
> I don't know if she will ever like her pen, she really really HATES it!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha. I know exactly what you're talking about! Willow overcompensates for her tiny size - she was a miniature dare devil from the start. She was showing all the big dogs in the park who was boss the other day. Her 'I want to play' bark sounds quite aggressive and she was scaring the big dogs away! I had to keep embarrasedly explaining that, even though she sounds aggressive, she just wants to play! 

I'm sure she'll come around to the playpen. Willow took a week of crying at night to get used to her crate.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

👑 Gorgeous, both of you! 🎀
I am glad she is doing well and that Leo loves her ❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

She makes Leo look huge. She is precious.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Girl, you are spoiling us with these pics, I love it! She is SUCH a cutie pie, I'm so
happy you got her. And Zorana you look even prettier than ever...if that's even
possible. Love your hair. I want to get courage to go dark, I'm tired of this
platinumness, lol. Oh oh and I forgot to say I love Mojo's little face on that last
pic, he's such a hunk of love, tell him Chanel says "woof"...he'll know what she
means.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> 👑 Gorgeous, both of you! 🎀
> I am glad she is doing well and that Leo loves her ❤
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Mayra!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Girl, you are spoiling us with these pics, I love it! She is SUCH a cutie pie, I'm so
> happy you got her. And Zorana you look even prettier than ever...if that's even
> possible. Love your hair. I want to get courage to go dark, I'm tired of this
> platinumness, lol. Oh oh and I forgot to say I love Mojo's little face on that last
> ...


Awwww thanks love! I'm not wearing any makeup so that pic is slightly scary, lol. I used to be blonde but this brunette thing is much less maintenance, which I love!! At first I didn't like it but it grew on me slowly. I think you would look gorgeous blonde! 
I told mojo what his gf said and he started running around the living room like a chicken with his head cut off! He was soooo happy! Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Girl, if that's you with no makeup, I don't see why you need to wear makeup at all!!! UNBELIEVABLE! 


...you really are beautiful inside & out. Ok ok I'm done crushing on you, lol.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Girl, if that's you with no makeup, I don't see why you need to wear makeup at all!!! UNBELIEVABLE!
> 
> 
> ...you really are beautiful inside & out. Ok ok I'm done crushing on you, lol.


Haha! Ur so sweet but I never go anywhere without my makeup! I love it! Thank you for the compliments, you always make me feel so nice! Blushing!!! Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

Hav I missed any new piks of the beautiful Mimi??? Lol she is so cute!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

You make me want another one, I only have Winnie and two cats, my family only wants one for now but Mimi gives me the fever


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

